# kmttg - Command Line



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

does kmttg have command line options? It would be nice to be able to get the Season Pass list, To Do List and Will not record list to a csv or xml file via command line. 

I used TivoToDo in the past but it has stopped worked sometime in march. 

Thanks,


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes & no.

Since kmttg would typically issue these commands (via command line interface) to Curl, you should just throw those same commands at curl, right?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tomm1079 said:


> does kmttg have command line options? It would be nice to be able to get the Season Pass list, To Do List and Will not record list to a csv or xml file via command line.
> 
> I used TivoToDo in the past but it has stopped worked sometime in march.
> 
> Thanks,


 No, not for those functions. Curious why you need csv/xml though since conflict management can be handled via kmttg GUI such as cancelling or re-scheduling a show, scheduling to record on another premiere etc.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

moyekj said:


> No, not for those functions. Curious why you need csv/xml though since conflict management can be handled via kmttg GUI such as cancelling or re-scheduling a show, scheduling to record on another premiere etc.


I have a Windows Home server that i access every day. I would like to get a dump of the conflicts so i can then create a webpage for it and view it since i am in the server all the time. Just trying to make my life easier.

If i saw the link when i logged into the WHS i would remember to click it. Otherwise i remember about once a week when i am not doing anything.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

It would be nice if I could run kmttg on my headless lenny box and control it via a web interface. That would be the ultimate in my book...


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Or you could just implement Xwindows on your server and run an X server (like Xming) on your Windows desktop.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Note that you can run kmttg outside your LAN with no VPN or anything like that needed. Under config-Tivo tab you can specify http/https/ipad ports to use on WAN side that via your router you forward to the appropriate TiVo on your LAN. So all the normal stuff you do with kmttg on LAN can be done over internet as well. I use kmttg from work and other locations outside my home all the time to interact with my 3 TiVos. Mostly these days I use the Remote functions for conflict management and for searching for new shows to schedule.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> Or you could just implement Xwindows on your server and run an X server (like Xming) on your Windows desktop.


I'll have to look into that. I thought I had to load a gui like gnome on the server for this to work. Especially since this is a java application.



moyekj said:


> Note that you can run kmttg outside your LAN with no VPN or anything like that needed. Under config-Tivo tab you can specify http/https/ipad ports to use on WAN side that via your router you forward to the appropriate TiVo on your LAN. So all the normal stuff you do with kmttg on LAN can be done over internet as well. I use kmttg from work and other locations outside my home all the time to interact with my 3 TiVos. Mostly these days I use the Remote functions for conflict management and for searching for new shows to schedule.


So I am clear, kmttg is running on the remote computer and you're coming into the port just to access the Tivo? IOW, you're not remotely administering kmttg are you?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Soapm said:


> So I am clear, kmttg is running on the remote computer and you're coming into the port just to access the Tivo? IOW, you're not remotely administering kmttg are you?


 No remote admin - that would require a computer running 24/7 at home which I don't have/want. Just opening up ports wan side on the router and forwarding to the TiVos. Of course when running kmttg on WAN side you set up TiVos manually with your WAN IP and the corresponding opened ports (and turn off bonjour and TiVo beacon). Some will make a fair point that opening up ports in the router to make your TiVos accessible to the outside world is risky, but I've never had issues especially since there is still authentication involved (10 digit MAK) to actually do something useful.

BTW that's one of the major problems with the TiVo iPad/Android apps - most of the good functionality is unavailable outside your LAN.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Soapm said:


> I'll have to look into that. I thought I had to load a gui like gnome on the server for this to work. Especially since this is a java application.


Well, the server runs on the workstation where you are typing, but yes, you will need to have a display manager running on the headless workstation. You don't necessarily have to have a Desktop manager running on the headless workstation, but it may be easier. If so, you can use XDMCP to handle the session.


----------

